# Spectrum CYD Pricing



## GG3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thoughts from the forum regarding the recent announcement with Spectrum lowering the cubic yard rate to $25 flat??


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GG3 said:


> Thoughts from the forum regarding the recent announcement with Spectrum lowering the cubic yard rate to $25 flat??


My thoughts are it's your company why do you let someone else tell you what to charge?


----------



## Maryjanebehave (Oct 7, 2017)

because some is better than none? not really my philosophy, but whatever...


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, Bunker sold out to Chronos, so now the rates drop to the new owners' level. If it's too low, bid. No way I'd do debris for $25/cyd., but that's just me. Diversify, diversify, diversify.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Maryjanebehave said:


> because some is better than none? not really my philosophy, but whatever...


That is exactly what some of these members don't understand. For many of these so called contractors they would go broke slower at home on their couch. Instead they choose to go broke out in the field working for someone else.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

When I started this business in 2007 I completed a couple of trashouts for Sentinel FS for $20/CY. I realized that it wouldn't take long to go broke at those prices so I notified them that I would need to raise my prices. We negotiated back & forth and eventually agreed on a new pricing structure that worked for both of us for the next couple of years. 

Today my pricing is nearly 30% higher than it was in 2009. I have no plans to lower my prices at this point - Existing work is steady & new clients seem to have no problems coming on board.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Same. If your work is good, clients stay. When we were doing preservation work, we had 2 rules on pricing- 1.) never sign a contract or even an application without knowing what the pricing is, and 2.) your pricing is NOT my pricing. I can count on one hand the number of jobs we took at published rates. Never let someone else determine what your rates are.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Other than the volume statement in this Spectrum notification...straight up lie.
How long will the Emplactors continue down the dead end road????
How can anyone accept this bullcrap when the pricing for dumping at the dump is more than $25 per yard...
I did not understand that logic it is ignorant. 
All over Nevada & California it is posted at the dump entrance $25.75 per cubic yard.
Sorry but if you accept the pricing you're stupid. You really should not have a business license you should be punching a time clock every day...
But Ya'll already know that....
Then again. ...that's none of my business....



As you know, our industry is facing some significant compression in both volume and price reductions from clients. As you are aware from previous communications, we have made some important changes at Spectrum which we believe will enhance our ability to better compete for new business. We particularly want to position ourselves to add more high volume inspection clients. In order for Spectrum Solutions Acquisitions (SSA) to be competitive in the high-volume marketplace, it follows that we must make some pricing adjustments within our Vendor Network as well.


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

Cleanupman said:


> Other than the volume statement in this Spectrum notification...straight up lie.
> How long will the Emplactors continue down the dead end road????
> How can anyone accept this bullcrap when the pricing for dumping at the dump is more than $25 per yard...
> I did not understand that logic it is ignorant.
> ...


It's different prices at different dumps. In Charleston, SC for example it's $55/ton. But in Collenton County, SC the landfill is $17.50/ton. They are a 1 hour drive from each other. Or, if you do not have more than 8 cubic yards, the transfer station accept it for free...they do not even check your ID to see if you live in that town.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Cleanupman said:
> 
> 
> > Other than the volume statement in this Spectrum notification...straight up lie.
> ...


This is a prime example of what's with the industry...
You just justified the order milks telling youbwhat they will pay you...
What is wrong with everyone....
Just keep allowing the order mills to steal from you and dictate to you...
If you punch a time clock at least you'd be able to get medical insurance..


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

Um, NO. I'm just stating that Dump Fee's are different everywhere. I said NOTHING about justifying the price. Why are you acting like a 15 year old and only seeing what you want to see and not actually reading what was said? not very professional of you.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I didn't read it that way either Triple G. I saw it that you were simply making the point that across the board- black and white pricing is ridiculous because markets can be vastly different over a very short geographical distance. Is that what you were getting at?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Um, NO. I'm just stating that Dump Fee's are different everywhere. I said NOTHING about justifying the price. Why are you acting like a 15 year old and only seeing what you want to see and not actually reading what was said? not very professional of you.


A 15 year old???
Get a grip. If you cant see how your statement justifies fee reductions you really need to go punch a time clock. Especially since the courts have ruled that by law you're an employee. 

I have stated fact . I do not allow the OM's to steal from me. As a matter of fact I'm involved in three lawsuits two of which have come down in my favor. I do not contribute to the Emplactor and enabling mentality that you and others continue to perpetuate and allow in this industry. I'm not even going to touch on how inane your "price per ton" to dump is.
Members of labor need to find their guts and stand up or go punch a time clock. The status Quo you and others accept is perverse. Just because one has a BL & insurance does not make one a business.
Go through all the threads and count how many are the subject matter if theft asking..."What do I Do?" 
I get 20-30 emails a week asking that question.
I've been writing about theft by Shari Nott since 2013....now she has skated with 50 million plus. And oh BTW morons are jumping to help with her new company ESS. Three times now this woman has clipped labor yet no one has the bald. To come together and go get their money
But hey go do sign up with Inspect Q. Maybe they want cheat you like AIM did, everyone nit paying everyone and developing a new cimoany and telling everyone they were doing it. 
Perhaps your satisfied with getting beat then being offered 25% to settle...


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

My ENTIRE comment was on how the prices for dumping are different from place to place. That's all I was trying to comment on. You read into it what you wanted to. I never mentioned, once, what Nat's charge for xxx, or even hinted at anything except where you may pay $55/cyd I only have to pay $17.50/ton. everything else was made up in your minds. I made a simple comment on a certain idea in your post and you blew it all up to I need to punch a time clock, and how I am whats wrong with this industry. $17.50/ton. Period.

I said 15 yr old because as we all know, teens read maybe 1/3 of what is typed and then come to their own conclusions about what was said.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

TripleG said:


> My ENTIRE comment was on how the prices for dumping are different from place to place. That's all I was trying to comment on. You read into it what you wanted to. I never mentioned, once, what Nat's charge for xxx, or even hinted at anything except where you may pay $55/cyd I only have to pay $17.50/ton. everything else was made up in your minds. I made a simple comment on a certain idea in your post and you blew it all up to I need to punch a time clock, and how I am whats wrong with this industry. $17.50/ton. Period.
> 
> I said 15 yr old because as we all know, teens read maybe 1/3 of what is typed and then come to their own conclusions about what was said.


I merely stated fact.
Youre the one whinning.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Gave you shout out in Weekend Wrap Triple G...
Have a great day....


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> ...You just justified the order milks telling youbwhat they will pay you...


I disagree too. Posting local dump pricing isn't exactly justifying a companies per CY pricing. Actually, I read TripleG's comment as justification for not accepting $25/CY.

Lighten up Cleanupman - Not all P&P contractors are as incompetent as you'd like to think.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Cleanupman said:
> 
> 
> > ...You just justified the order milks telling youbwhat they will pay you...
> ...


----------



## Ipaybytheweight (Apr 21, 2018)

Good for you guys, we pay up in Pennsylvania, minimum $70bucks the TON, always tell my customers, "you pay by the, cbyds, I PAY BY THE WEIGHT..!"


----------



## YourMaineHandyman (Jan 30, 2013)

In Maine it’s currently $80-$100 ton


----------



## WaterDamagePros (May 29, 2018)

Tough business indeed!


----------

